# Core depth for Aerating and overseeding



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

I am going to core aerate and overseed some areas next year.

My core aerater has a plug depth of up to 3 inches.

That being said most seeds companies say cover with 1/8 to 1/4 inch of soil.

Should I just barely break the ground with the core aerator trying to make a small plug hole close to the above depth for the seeds?

OR

I have read online were others have just pulled a normal plug of 2 to 3 inch in depth and overseeded with good results after aeration?

It seems at that depth you run the risk of not getting enough sun light...but again others seem to do it.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It seems like you would be wasting the potential benefits of core aerating to only go down 1/4". I would think that the lost benefit would be more costly than the few seeds that might fall into a hole and not germinate. Especially if you rent an aerator to do the job.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> It seems like you would be wasting the potential benefits of core aerating to only go down 1/4". I would think that the lost benefit would be more costly than the few seeds that might fall into a hole and not germinate. Especially if you rent an aerator to do the job.


Thanks TN Hawkeye for the help.

I own the aerator...so no cost there.

I Could aerate like 2 weeks earlier ""proper aeration"and the core holes would be basically repaired by then.

But most people slit seed or core aerate to sow seed. I "believe" I I could be wrong were a study was done and there was no real big benefit to slit seading over core aerating.

I don't own a slit seeder so I was going to use what I have.

So when I aerate for seed it would be seperate than a true core aeration for the lawn.

Hopefully others can chime in and help. I know a lot of the members overseed in the winter and I wonder if they use normal plug / core depth or on purpose go less in depth?

Thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You could drag the cores and the holes will be minimal.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> You could drag the cores and the holes will be minimal.


Hadn't thought of that...great idea!

Thanks


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I had to scroll up and make sure I was in the warm season forum. 
So umm
Core aeration is always good to relieve compact soil

Overseeding or slit seeding Bermuda onto an existing Bermuda/ zoysia lawn is not generally encouraged.

Not sure if you know that but I'm just putting it out there


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> I had to scroll up and make sure I was in the warm season forum.
> So umm
> Core aeration is always good to relieve compact soil
> 
> ...


Thanks Telly!


----------

